# One more to go !!



## carl2.0 (Jun 26, 2009)

OK so Ive acquired all the components for my ebike except the brain. My issue is choosing a suitable controller for the motor I have , which is hard to identify ( a radiator fan motor made by johnson electric about 4 inchs in dia). I also want a controller which will work with a cheap chinese throttle I bought on ebay today 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Throttle-Grips-Handle-Bars-for-Electric-Scooters-Bikes_W0QQitemZ270423320297QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Motorcycle_Parts?hash=item3ef67c66e9&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=|293%3A1|294%3A50

I plan to hook up this motor to three 12v 17 Ah Nippon america slas ( I cant even find info on these on the site!) I dont expect this motor to last very long.. its just the substitute until i can import a decent motor maybe 1000watt 

I wouldnt expecct you guys to do all the work so Ive been doin some scoping of my own, so tell me what do you think

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Electric-E-Scooter-Bike-Motor-Controller-36V-1000W-YC43_W0QQitemZ170355174371QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_100?hash=item27a9f5abe3&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65%3A12|39%3A1|72%3A1171


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Electric-E-Scooter-Bike-Motor-Controller-36V-500W-LBD14_W0QQitemZ170328779327QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_100?hash=item27a862ea3f&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65%3A12|39%3A1|72%3A1171


http://www.electricscooterparts.com/hookup/SPD-361000wiring.html


----------

